# Help! Hair dye poisoning??



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

I was stupid and didn't research before I had my hair colored today. I went to salon that was having a sale and got my hair dyed this afternoon.

I felt dizzy when she applied the color but I thought it was from the nasty smell.
Well, now I'm feeling queasy, shaky and a little dizzy.

Could this be poisoning from the dye? I did a search online and found reactions if people swallowed the stuff (which I didn't) but haven't really found anything about contact poisoning (from it being on my head).

I did just read an article that hair dye contains so much lead, that if someone runs their hands through their dried, dyed hair, their hands will have lead them!
I AM PETRIFIED about this because my son runs his hands through my hair as he's falling asleep and he did it tonight!!!

I'm so scared, mama's. I feel like a complete idiot for not researching beforehand. I don't even use cleaning chemicals in my home because I hate chemicals...Yet I went ahead and did this.

I'm wonding if I should now get my hair shaved off completely (would scare my son to pieces but at least I wouldn't give him lead poisoning from my hair!).

Please advise.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I used to work in a salon and there was a little girl getting her hair highlighted she passed out from it.. while I don't know for sure if it was a reaction to the dye it is quite possible it was.







I really don't have any advice other than find out what product they used on you and call their hotline if possible.. usually a reaction to hair colour is mainly a skin reaction, a rash or swelling. You might want to inform the salon and see if they have had any other clients that have had this sort of reaction to the product as well. I have never heard of someone getting lead poisoning from hair colour but then again I really never looked that far into it.. (and I colour my hair














Sorry you had this happen to you hope you feel better soon and I think shaving your head is a bit extreme and if your dc is anything like my ds then that would be very traumatic for him. Another thing I kinda hesitate to add but I know how I am so I am going to ask.. is it at all possible that you have dwelled on it so much that you are looking for any little thing to contribute to the colour? I don't mean that in a snarky way just a thought.. again because I can tend to be that way if I am hyperaware of something.


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

OK, deep breath.

The lead-based dyes, as far as I can tell, are generally used in the progressive-type dyes, like Just for Men. Link here. The more generally used hair dyes in salons (again, as far as I can tell) contain petroleum compounds &/or peroxide.

Just try to take it easy, have a cool drink, rest a bit, and see if you feel better now that you're not worried about your son (or you) getting lead poisoning, ok? Wash your hair as soon as recommended by the salon, and make sure to get some fresh air. The stinkiness of hair dye is definitely nauseating!


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

I think maybe you were not feelingh well and it came on right as you were starting the process. Or, the fumes are something you are sensitive to. Wash yuor hair a few times and don't worry about it!


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

http://www.hennaforhair.com/ppd/ppdr...darticles.html


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

That's a summary... There are many other sites stating the same things.

I called the after hours line at my doc. Yep, there have been many cases of allergic reactions and hair dye poisoning. In a lot of the cases, the person had scratches or even blemishes in which the chemicals entered the body.
She told me to take my Flovent (for asthma) because the corticosteriods can help.
She told me that if my symptoms do not subside or get worse, go to the ER.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm going to bed. I think I'm too stressed while awake.
I hope to update this thread in the morning.

Hugs,
Liz


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I had a miscarriage due to hair dyes. Nasty stuff.


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

I just saw this and wanted to send good vibes your way...I hope you're feeling better in the morning!!!

Shannon


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005* 
I had a miscarriage due to hair dyes. Nasty stuff.

I'm so sorry









I've not heard of this connection though. My ob was pretty crunchy and had no worries about me doing mine. Would you mind sharing some info?


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

I am not an expert on hair dyes, but other than allergic reactions, which are to be expected, & can be from natural substances such as henna just as easily (& that site IS selling henna) & the obvious lead sources such as Grecian Formula, I don't know if saying 'I know it caused my miscarriage' without documentation is a good idea in a place full of a large percentage pregnant women who have quite possibly dyed their hair.

It does seem a little irresponsible (not to be insensitive, I've had miscarriages, but I am assuming they were likely from the usual causes) to just put out there. Making such assertions leaves people coming to places like the vax forum & CA thinking we don't research (and is not true, if you've spent any time there.) It's not being mean to say 'please back this up with science'. (Normally I would react to a misacarriage post with just







, but I am concerned about pregnant ladies here getting seriously freaked out!)

PS OP, I did spend a lot of time online looking for lead/hair dye info, & everything was those Grecian Formula dyes. Could you tell me where you read that article? I'm curious now & would like to look it up.

I hope you feel better! (Anything absorbed through a wound in your scalp is surely already in your bloodstream, & anything that has bonded to your hair to the point of being unwashable wouldn't come off on your hands. Does it make sense?)


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005* 
I had a miscarriage due to hair dyes. Nasty stuff.


I coloured my hair through all 3 of my pregnancies and while I have heard that colouring hair *may* be harmful I have never heard that it can cause a miscarriage.. are you sure it was the dye? How did they determine it was the dye? I don't mean to ask a million questions about such a sensitive subject but am truly curious. Sorry you went through that







.


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
I am not an expert on hair dyes, but other than allergic reactions, which are to be expected, & can be from natural substances such as henna just as easily (& that site IS selling henna) & the obvious lead sources such as Grecian Formula, I don't know if saying 'I know it caused my miscarriage' without documentation is a good idea in a place full of a large percentage pregnant women who have quite possibly dyed their hair.

It does seem a little irresponsible (not to be insensitive, I've had miscarriages, but I am assuming they were likely from the usual causes) to just put out there. Making such assertions leaves people coming to places like the vax forum & CA thinking we don't research (and is not true, if you've spent any time there.) It's not being mean to say 'please back this up with science'. (Normally I would react to a misacarriage post with just







, but I am concerned about pregnant ladies here getting seriously freaked out!)

PS OP, I did spend a lot of time online looking for lead/hair dye info, & everything was those Grecian Formula dyes. Could you tell me where you read that article? I'm curious now & would like to look it up.

I hope you feel better! (Anything absorbed through a wound in your scalp is surely already in your bloodstream, & anything that has bonded to your hair to the point of being unwashable wouldn't come off on your hands. Does it make sense?)

I agree with your post. Don't worry about lead, it isn't in your hair dye







The fumes can definitley make you nauseous/dizzy. Do you have cuts/scratches in your scalp? If so, are they now red, irritated, itchy?

Other things that may casuse the symptoms you mention- have you eaten today? Had enough water? Could your blood sugar be low? Do you have any kind of sinus/ear pressure? Low iron? These things can cause those symptoms...

I know it's hard (I have anxiety/panic, so believe me, I know!), but it doesn't sound like you're having an allergic reaction. If you want to be proactive, perhaps load up on some Vit-C (antihistamine effect) and if you want to go OTC, take some Benadryl. Have plenty of water and some hot, relaxing tea.

You'll be okay!


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

Also, the dye doesn't have lead in it. Don't worry about your son! You are okay









Just so you know, I freak out about off the wall things, too.......lately I've been obsessed with botulism....every time I eat I'm worried that I'll get it (contrary to popular belief, it isn't only in improperly canned foods). LOL.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

http://http://health.allrefer.com/he...ints-info.html
http://www.amjforensicmedicine.com/p...856145!8091!-1

And I'm including this last one because I found it really interesting:
http://http://www.thecompounder.com/...dangerous.html

I had a rough night..The smell from my hair alone was making me so sick. I seem to be better now.

I had googled the original article (not listed) last night (where it talked about lead on the hair itself) but now when I google, I can't find it.
From what I've been reading this morning, lead is pretty much just in the hair dyes like Grecian Formula and other temporary hair dyes...Not in 'permanent' dyes. So, I guess I don't have to worry about the lead part.
There have been many documented cases of reactions to ppd in the regular, permanent hair dyes and that is probably what I had a reaction to.

One of the articles said that the 100% henna used in the brand Light Mountain Henna is safe so, if I decide to ever color my hair again, I will use that.

Good grief. What a mess.
Well, I certainly learned a lot in less than 24 hrs. heh heh.

Thanks for all the thoughts.
Liz
Oh, and just an FYI, I _did_ find articles about not using hair dyes in the first trimester of pregnancy. You can probably find it if you google "pregnancy, hair dye".


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

In my case, hairdye chemicals were confirmed through toxicology tests done after my miscarraige. The levals were as they said, "off the charts". I was in the first trimester.


----------



## CountrylivinmomtoB (Oct 12, 2006)

I figured I would just add. A few years ago my cousin ended up in the hospital as a result from dying her hair. She had an allergic reaction and almost died. They seriously thought she wouldn't pull through, all because of the dye. I guess that's why they make you do the "test area" when you buy it yourself. I've dyed my hair before and didn't stop because of what happened to her...but it is very possible to happen.

I'm glad you are okay! I've used henna before. It's great. The only thing is, you can't use any other type of dye on it, you have to wait for it to grow out. I'm sure you can henna over hennaed hair though.


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm sorry.







I dyed my hair once and ended up in the emergency room because when I rinsed it out of my hair in the shower, the hair dye got in my girly parts and made my vagina and urethra swell shut. It's not good stuff.


----------



## Essie (Oct 9, 2004)

yikes!

I've had worries like this too. Mama, I hope you are all better. I know that epsom salts and baking soda are both suggestions of stuff to put in baths for kids with autism (like my DS) because they can remove metals from the body. Maybe this would make you feel a little better, even if hair dye doesn't contain lead.

To all posters of this thread: are you talking of the dyes that are semi perm to permanent? I use the kind that washes out (colorspa--Loreal) is this just as bad? I always worry too.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Essie- You can do a google search for "hair dye poisoning". You will get info on the temporary dyes too. They seem just as bad as far as the toxins in them.


----------

